# Help!! DTivo overheated!!



## BK89 (Oct 11, 2005)

Well it was scorching hot yesterday, was watching the ball game and all of the sudden the Tivo cuts out. It was really hot to the touch. I unplugged and let it cool down but now when I pulg it back in I get nothing. No loading screen - the red light on the front doesn't even turn on? Am I screwed, what happened?


----------



## shanew1289 (May 7, 2004)

fuse on power supply maybe? Did you try and unplug HD in case its shorting a supply line?


----------



## BK89 (Oct 11, 2005)

Just tried with the HD unplugged, no difference. Still don't get the light to turn on. Where is the PS fuse? Doesn't look like anyhting on the PS is replaceable. Can you buy replacement powersupplies? There is a slightly audible clicking noise when I plug it in, sounds like its from the PS - it's not like a hard drive click but sounds more like an electric clicking, if that makes any sense.


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

Weaknees sells tivo power supplies for about $50.


----------



## ForrestB (Apr 8, 2004)

Google 'tivo fuse' for some useful info

FYI there are factory refurbished second generation Hughes DIRECTV TiVo SD-DVR40 on ebay for around $50


----------



## BK89 (Oct 11, 2005)

Well, took a look at the fuse but I guess it was OK. Had to cut the black boot. I have never done any soldering so I figured I would just order a new PS. FYI, if anyone needs one, 9th Tee has them for $35 instead of $50 at weaknees.


----------



## camronfry6 (Jul 5, 2003)

My Philips Tivo Series 1 continues to go back and forth between working and not working due to getting the "blue your tivo is too hot and needs to shut down" screen. 

Again, the tivo is NOT actually too hot, and the fan is working fine.

First, Would buying and installing a new power supply solve this problem?

Second, I think I saw 9th tee has new power supplies for around $25. What is the installation process like for this?

Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## tharaw (Sep 3, 2006)

HELP HELP NEW USER would some one direct me 
I HAVE A RCA DVR 40 I PICKED UP OFF OF CRAIGSLIST I DO NOT SUBSCRIBE TO "DTV"
I WAS WANTING TO USE IT AS A DVR ONLY WITH ANALOG ANT CAN SOME ONE HELP
THANKS IN ADVANCE


----------



## ForrestB (Apr 8, 2004)

You can't use an RCA DVR40 with an analog source. It only works with DirecTV service


----------



## PortlandPaw (Jan 11, 2004)

Kind of like the same answer when you posted the exact same cut 'n pasted message on another thread. Wanna try again?


----------

